# Hello everybody



## Lee (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi All,

My name is Lee and I am Father to three very excited young lads called Harry, Sam and Callum. 
They are excited because we have finally agreed that they can have a pet mouse each.
Although they are saving hard for all the bits and bobs we have actually invested in a cage suitable for the new arrivals which will be under the Christmas tree on Friday. 
Although I kept mice myself 30 odd years ago there seems to have been a few changes so we have been scouring the internet for advice and breeders and the nice gentleman at Woodland Mousery pointed me here.

My wife and I (are both secretly quite excited  ) like the black tan and stripey mice but i'm sure the boys will have their own ideas.
So if anybody could recommend a breeder near the Epsom - Surrey area that has some young uns available I would be very grateful.

Many thanks and Happy Christmas,

Lee Whyatt.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there and welcome. Your lads will love them (nearly as much as you and the Mrs. lol). I am not a breeder myself and geographically I would be of no use to you if I were but there are breeders on here from all over.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Lee
Welcome to the forum. I'm also in the wrong part of the country to help and also new to mice - I am a rat person. You could try a post in the sales/wanted section or if you join the National Mouse Club the year book has lots of adverts from breeders in different parts of the country.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

welcome to the forum  u could try heather, shes on here under the name loganberry she'd be the best one to go to x shes in sutton in london so shouldnt be too far for u x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome, welcome!  You'll have to let us know what mice you get!


----------

